# Is it true? English line cancer rate is lower than American line?



## Edward1106 (Jul 20, 2016)

Is it true? English line cancer rate is lower than American line?

Is English line life is longer than American line?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

There are already a dozen threads on this topic. If you use the search feature you can find them. But the short answer is no. And any breeder marketing a dog as less likely to get cancer because it looks a certain way is not a person you want to trust.


----------



## Edward1106 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you very much,



Edward


----------

